# crossbow help...



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello everybody,


For Christmas last year my dad bought me a Barnett wildcat C lb draw crossbow. It came with a red dot scope but i knew that it wouldn't be bright enough for where i hunt. A few months ago i went to Academy and bought a optical cross hair scope and some IN aluminum bolts. When i got home i zeroed my bow in at 20 yards with IN aluminum bolts with 100 grain Field points and and could hit the bullseye often never more than IN away from the center. I then shot from 30 then 40 yards never hitting more than 2 or IN away from the bullseye. I only tried shooting my carbon bolts and 100 grain broad heads once and it was pretty much the same as the aluminum bolts and Field points. This weekend i went hog hunting and sat 20 yards down on the ground away from the feeder. I was using IN carbon bolts and 100 grain broad heads i shot at two hogs and missed both. I went back to camp and loaded my crossbow with the same carbon bolts and 100 grain broad heads. I set up my target 20 yards away and i shot twice, both shots were IN high of the bullseye, i adjusted my scope and shot two more times, both into the bullseye, then i shot another 2 times and both went high IN again. Does anybody have some advice that will help me get some pigs:question:



thanks for looking, 
Michael


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

*the first post had some errors heres the corrected one.*

Hello everybody,

For Christmas last year my dad bought me a Barnett wildcat C5 150lb draw crossbow. It came with a red dot scope but i knew that it wouldn't be bright enough for where i hunt. A few months ago i went to Academy and bought a optical cross hair scope and some 20in aluminum bolts. When i got home i zeroed my bow in at 20 yards with 20in aluminum bolts with 100 grain Field points and and could hit the bullseye often never more than 2in away from the center. I then shot from 30 then 40 yards never hitting more than 2 or 3in away from the bullseye. I only tried shooting my carbon bolts and 100 grain broad heads once and it was pretty much the same as the aluminum bolts and Field points. This weekend i went hog hunting and sat 20 yards down on the ground away from the feeder. I was using 20in carbon bolts and 100 grain broad heads i shot at two hogs and missed both. I went back to camp and loaded my crossbow with the same carbon bolts and 100 grain broad heads. I set up my target 20 yards away and i shot twice, both shots were 8in high of the bullseye, i adjusted my scope and shot two more times, both into the bullseye, then i shot another 2 times and both went high 8in again. Does anybody have some advice that will help me get some pigs:question:

thanks for looking, 
Michael


----------



## Lobo48jim (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a simalar problem the screws had worked loose on the scope I put locktight on the screws and retighen, the screws on a crossbow scope must be checked after every 20 are 30 shots hope this helps Lobo Jim


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

That's what my dad said I'll try it thanks alot lobo Jim.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I would check all the screws just in case they worked loose. I have taken several hogs with my crossbows and haven't had a problem. Also, are your hands moving when you pull the trigger? I pull the trigger with my 2nd finger b/c it helps me squeeze it and not pull it, thus pulling to one side. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------

